

The Results are In: Final Linux Distro Scorecard Revealed. - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/biz-enterprise/313442-the-spring-2010-distro-scorecard-part-2

======
Scott_MacGregor
For comparison, I think they should have included Centos in the scorecard.
It's a popular good distro.

